# Missy Didnt Come Home



## Tamaz (May 15, 2008)

On tuesday night one off our cats did not come home. She went out as nomrla, she hated being in at night, and just hasn't come back. We have tried everything and she could have just been kidnapped by aliens.

This is her with her kittens, we still have one called muggles.










This is her as a kitten










We are trying to come to terms with that she won't come back, though I go shout on her 5 times a day.


----------



## w33connie (Sep 21, 2008)

Tamaz said:


> On tuesday night one off our cats did not come home. She went out as nomrla, she hated being in at night, and just hasn't come back. We have tried everything and she could have just been kidnapped by aliens.
> 
> This is her with her kittens, we still have one called muggles.
> 
> ...



AWWW
Please don't give up hope. The same happened with mine and she was found 32 miles away after sneaking into a delivery van........ Put up some reward posters and call your local radio station.

Thats what brought my Tizzy home


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't lose hope yet. My old queen went missing for a whole month in 2006. x


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As said, don't give up all hope. My parents cat used to do this all the time, he would turn up weeks (and once months) later.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is she spayed as she could be in season.I know people whos cats vanished and come back months later so dont give up hope just yet.Ring local vets and RSPCA Inspectors in case they have picked her up injured as they could take her to any vet in any area it depends whos on call.Check with neighbours shes not locked in anywhere too. At the Sanctuary we always give the advice above and it quite often pays off


----------



## Tamaz (May 15, 2008)

Thanks people, she is dressed, but has always been a flighty one, but never this long. Have got in contact with SSPCA, and cat protection league, waiting on them getting back to me, was thinking of posters. Already contacted local vets.


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

Dont give up hope, do as much as you can, make posters and put them in shop windows, on trees, lamposts etc etc thats what got our kitten back. She went missing for about 5 days and the people that found her crying on their front garden took her in and when they went to buy some cat food they saw our poster in the shop window and phoned us up


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

She could be shut in a shed or garage somewhere, hope she's home soon.


----------



## Tamaz (May 15, 2008)

We had posters up, and we have heard about poor Missy. She was run over and found by someone who works around the corner from us at a golf course. 

The woman is an animal lover and she wrapped her up, and buried her on golf course, instead of just calling refuse department to throw her in a bin. I am also so glad we know, heart breaking as it was. There were no marks on her, so it must ahve been instant, which I am glad off. Apparently some fans of lurcher and pitbull type dogs grab B & W cats to throw to their dogs, because the B & W ones look like badgers. We were told that by CPL(Cat protection league) and SSPCA, so likely is true.

Goodbye Missy, you were a moody, grumpy witch at times, but also very affectionate when the mood was right. I will miss you, you mouse murdering monster.

We went to a cat that the CPL thought might be Missy, she was a very affectionate year old, but wasn't Missy. The CPL phoned a few days later to say that she hadn't been claimed and did we want to rehome her. She is currently being put with other cats, if she is fine with them, we will likely be taking her in, we had made that decision before we even found out about Missles.

Anyway, just a warning that its best to keep your B & W cats in at night, because off the people grabbing them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So sorry about Missy RIP little girl.At least you know the outcome and werent left wondering if the sickos took her. Good luck with your new cat


----------



## Tamaz (May 15, 2008)

TY. Erm two cats, we still have one off Missy's kittens. Who is HUGE. 8 months old and twice the size his mother was.


----------

